# Price Cycles..... custom titanium frame?



## redmasi (Jul 14, 2010)

Anyone have Pride Cycles build a custom titanium road frame? Received a reply to my initial inquiry from owner David Atkins. Apparently he worked at ABG for 17 years and claims to have built many Merlins / Litespeeds. 

Intrigued with the price ($1175) these folks can produce a custom for. Looking for input, pics, etc., etc. 

TIA  :thumbsup: 

http://www.pridecyclesusa.com/index.html


----------



## WaynefromOrlando (Mar 3, 2010)

You might check the frames area of the forum before you make a decision to go with Pride Cycles. According to several individuals in that thread, Pride has a somewhat spotty customer service reputation and has had problems delivering quality frames.


----------



## Kuma601 (Jan 22, 2004)

Thread link:
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=226535


----------

